# Deed Units on E-Bay



## lcml11 (Feb 13, 2013)

link not working, deleted.

I think this is one of the lowest or lowest number of Wyndham Vacation Resorts deeded units I have seen on E-Bay.


----------



## ioiosotwig (Feb 13, 2013)

Could you please post the ebay link?


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 13, 2013)

When I click that link it takes me to an ebay log-in page - do you want to post your log-in info so we can take a look?


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 13, 2013)

ioiosotwig said:


> Could you please post the ebay link?



Not sure why it is not working.  Works on this end.  Go to E-Bay search.  Type in Wyndham Timeshares and it will list all of them, I then marked all of the deed units skipping rentals, Worldmark, and Club Wyndham Access ones.  There were 66 of them.  Three have ended leaving 63.


----------



## gonzoNva (Feb 13, 2013)

I've been watching eBay for sometime now waiting for the right time to make my first TS purchase. I've noticed the same thing - the amount of Wyndham deeded properties is down. :annoyed:


----------



## bnoble (Feb 13, 2013)

The amount of almost any timeshare for sale is down.  I've seen this same conversation on the DVC boards, as well as general timeshare boards.

And, really, I'm not all that surprised.  The recession flushed out a lot of marginal owners who were already on the edge of keep/sell.  But, those are all through the system (including through the PCC Viking Ships), travel demand has more or less completely recovered, and we are past the traditional "selling season" when the annual bills come due in late Fall or early Winter; Spring and early Summer were historically the periods of lowest ebb on available inventory.  That seasonal cycle was all but washed out by the recession, but perhaps we are back to it.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 13, 2013)

gonzoNva said:


> I've been watching eBay for sometime now waiting for the right time to make my first TS purchase. I've noticed the same thing - the amount of Wyndham deeded properties is down. :annoyed:



I am amazed at what has happened to Myrtle Beach and Smokey mountain ones over time.  I use the method described above to get to the list of Wyndham Timeshares then go through and add Myrtle Beach and Smokey Mountain ones to the My E-Bay section.  As of a few minutes ago, there were 10 out of all of the Wyndham Resorts involved at the desired locations.  Only seven have opening bids of under $1,000 dollars.

More significant, I have observed that listing do not turn over nearly as often as in the past.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 13, 2013)

gonzoNva said:


> I've been watching eBay for sometime now waiting for the right time to make my first TS purchase. I've noticed the same thing - the amount of Wyndham deeded properties is down. :annoyed:



I guess the the moral to this story is if you want a deeded Wyndham Timeshare, time to get off the fense, tighten the belt, and go for it before prices go up even further.

Do not feel bad for the poor PCCs.  I am certain their loss will be the developers gain.


----------



## gonzoNva (Feb 13, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> I guess the the moral to this story is if you want a deeded Wyndham Timeshare, time to get off the fense, tighten the belt, and go for it before prices go up even further.
> 
> Do not feel bad for the poor PCCs.  I am certain their loss will be the developers gain.



Most of anything that I am interested in is for less than 100K points. I don't think there is much I can do with those. However, I might just have to bite the bullet and buy several (potentially paying multiple sets of fees) and hope they all end up sharing the same use year (assuming APR is not of interest).


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 13, 2013)

gonzoNva said:


> Most of anything that I am interested in is for less than 100K points. I don't think there is much I can do with those. However, I might just have to bite the bullet and buy several (potentially paying multiple sets of fees) and hope they all end up sharing the same use year (assuming APR is not of interest).




E-Bay has one for Smoky Mountain for 154,000 that currently has no bids, it might end up at a couple of hundred if ARP is not important and great MFs are.  If ARP is important, then Myrtle Beach has a couple up.


----------



## gonzoNva (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 13, 2013)

gonzoNva said:


> Most of anything that I am interested in is for less than 100K points. I don't think there is much I can do with those. However, I might just have to bite the bullet and buy several (potentially paying multiple sets of fees) and hope they all end up sharing the same use year (assuming APR is not of interest).



They will all share the same use year once Wyndham sets up your account, because they will move them all to the latest ending one.


----------



## gonzoNva (Feb 13, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> They will all share the same use year once Wyndham sets up your account, because they will move them all to the latest ending one.



Oh holy night! That just makes things SO much easier. I'm seeing the smaller allotments go for far less. Just need to crunch the numbers to see if it all works out.

So, to make sure I understand...if I purchase 77K this month with a Jan use year and about a month later I find another 77K with a Oct use year (maybe a different property), Wyndham will move them both to Oct?


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 13, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Only seven have opening bids of under $1,000 dollars..



I think you have to disregard the Tennessee ones with the BIN prices of between $13,000 and $20,000, as those sellers are clearly out of touch with reality. Pretty much all of the other ones are $1 opening bids.

More importantly, other than a couple of 300K Smoky Mountains contracts that included this years points use and finished at around $1400, the completed auctions that actually sold were all pretty much less than $100.


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 13, 2013)

gonzoNva said:


> Oh holy night! That just makes things SO much easier. I'm seeing the smaller allotments go for far less. Just need to crunch the numbers to see if it all works out.
> 
> So, to make sure I understand...if I purchase 77K this month with a Jan use year and about a month later I find another 77K with a Oct use year (maybe a different property), Wyndham will move them both to Oct?



Well, more accurately they will probably move the October one to end on December 31st.

I have 4 contracts of 77K to 78K points. I figured it might be easier to break one off later If I decide it's slightly too many points.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 13, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> link not working, deleted.
> 
> I think this is one of the lowest or lowest number of Wyndham Vacation Resorts deeded units I have seen on E-Bay.



How many points was it...I see a couple at 49k, now but every once in a whille see a 28k


----------



## ronparise (Feb 13, 2013)

gonzoNva said:


> Oh holy night! That just makes things SO much easier. I'm seeing the smaller allotments go for far less. Just need to crunch the numbers to see if it all works out.
> 
> So, to make sure I understand...if I purchase 77K this month with a Jan use year and about a month later I find another 77K with a Oct use year (maybe a different property), Wyndham will move them both to Oct?



If they do realign they will go to a Dec 31 expiration. Most of what I own is a Dec 31 expiration, But since they have said that they are going to realign Ive purchased two contracts with different use years and nothing has been realligned


----------



## ioiosotwig (Feb 13, 2013)

ronparise said:


> If they do realign they will go to a Dec 31 expiration. Most of what I own is a Dec 31 expiration, But since they have said that they are going to realign Ive purchased two contracts with different use years and nothing has been realligned


Is there an advantage or disadvantage to have your points divided between different expiration dates???

TIA...


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 13, 2013)

ronparise said:


> How many points was it...I see a couple at 49k, now but every once in a whille see a 28k



Was talking number of listings not number of points.  The number of points vary but are in the ranges you see.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 13, 2013)

ioiosotwig said:


> Is there an advantage or disadvantage to have your points divided between different expiration dates???
> 
> TIA...



The benifit of the different use years comes if you have a group of points.  The computer was not consistant on where it put the cancelled reservation points.  That was a two edge sward.  I could move points forward on you leaving you short for the current use year or extend the life of points over the one year point.  In my case, mine were consoladated and I find it much more benifical to have the single use year date.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 13, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Was talking number of listings not number of points.  The number of points vary but are in the ranges you see.



sorry, I misunderstood.


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 13, 2013)

ioiosotwig said:


> Is there an advantage or disadvantage to have your points divided between different expiration dates???
> 
> TIA...



There was an advantage, depending on how you used your points. That advantage is now gone, since they realigned contracts (and have issued notice that they will realign any new transfers).


----------



## ronparise (Feb 13, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> I guess the the moral to this story is if you want a deeded Wyndham Timeshare, time to get off the fense, tighten the belt, and go for it before prices go up even further.
> 
> Do not feel bad for the poor PCCs.  I am certain their loss will be the developers gain.



Prices may be up but except for a very few exceptions nothing is over $1000 and most just a few hundred dollars. 

It might be nice to think about selling out and retiring on the proceeds, but I wouldnt count on it.


----------



## 55plus (Feb 13, 2013)

Wyndham may be buying up the deeds at good/demand locations they want/need to up CWAccess availability, and give the weasels something to sell. Wyndham is beginning a foreclosing effort on delinquent owner accounts. I can only assume the deeds will go into CWAccess Trust. The money for Wyndham is in CWAccess so that's the push. It's an avenue to feed their Extra Holidays with inventory.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 13, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> Wyndham may be buying up the deeds at good/demand locations they want/need to up CWAccess availability, and give the weasels something to sell. Wyndham is beginning a foreclosing effort on delinquent owner accounts. I can only assume the deeds will go into CWAccess Trust. The money for Wyndham is in CWAccess so that's the push. It's an avenue to feed their Extra Holidays with inventory.



According to some Wyndham employees, not sales staff, the HOAs hold some of them and rent them though Extra Holidays under and exclusive rental program.


----------



## 55plus (Feb 13, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> According to some Wyndham employees, not sales staff, the HOAs hold some of them and rent them though Extra Holidays under and exclusive rental program.



That may be true at some resorts, but not at Glacier Canyon. Glacier Canyon is not available through Extra Holidays. Wyndham is pushing to foreclose on all delinquent Glacier Canyon deeds. I see those deeds being added to CWAccess Trust and included in CWAccess Trust sales.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 13, 2013)

morrisjim said:


> That may be true at some resorts, but not at Glacier Canyon. Glacier Canyon is not available through Extra Holidays. Wyndham is pushing to foreclose on all delinquent Glacier Canyon deeds. I see those deeds being added to CWAccess Trust and included in CWAccess Trust sales.



Thanks for the update, is the POA turning them over to Wyndham?

If Wyndham is moving on the better resorts, better timeframes, or lower maintance fees, a prospective buyer shouid be getting while the getting is good.  Who knows, maybe the PCCs will have to start paying for their inventory.


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 13, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Thanks for the update, is the POA turning them over to Wyndham?
> 
> If Wyndham is moving on the better resorts, better timeframes, and lower maintance fees, a prospective buyer shouid be getting while the getting is good.  Who knows, maybe the PCCs will have to start paying for their inventory.



I wouldn't call GC one of the "lower maintenance fee" resorts.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 13, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> I wouldn't call GC one of the "lower maintenance fee" resorts.



Meant or, will change.


----------



## CO skier (Feb 13, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> I am amazed at what has happened to Myrtle Beach and Smokey mountain ones over time.  I use the method described above to get to the list of Wyndham Timeshares then go through and add Myrtle Beach and Smokey Mountain ones to the My E-Bay section.  As of a few minutes ago, there were 10 out of all of the Wyndham Resorts involved at the desired locations.  Only seven have opening bids of under $1,000 dollars.
> 
> More significant, I have observed that listing do not turn over nearly as often as in the past.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/200K-POINTS...90794246035?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2c6c392793

This 200k Myrtle Beach did not sell for $1.00.

Re-listed:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200893741260


Two days to go, still no bids.  Get it while it's hot.


----------



## got4boys (Feb 13, 2013)

I have been watching the Wyndham eBay auctions and I have noticed that if there is no high closing fee and maintenance fees involved they have been selling. The ones that are not selling are the ones with the $499 closing fee plus the $299 transfer fees and 3 to 5 months of transfer fees.  I too have been looking to buy before the prices go up on certain home resorts.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Feb 13, 2013)

I think those with reasonable closing fees or transfer fees still get bids.  But when there are maintenance fees that apply to a period before the transfer will be complete, people are reluctant to bid on it and pay those additional fees.  This one wants $515 for maintenance from Jan - May.  By the time the transfer occurs it will probably be May or June...


----------



## CO skier (Feb 13, 2013)

got4boys said:


> I have been watching the Wyndham eBay auctions and I have noticed that if there is no high closing fee and maintenance fees involved they have been selling. The ones that are not selling are the ones with the $499 closing fee plus the $299 transfer fees and 3 to 5 months of transfer fees.  I too have been looking to buy before the prices go up on certain home resorts.



If the price is much more than $100 plus closing and transfer, just rent this year and wait until this Oct - Dec, when you can likely pick it up for under $100 plus closing and transfer, when the cycle repeats.  (If you are patient, you might be able to pick it up from certain EBay sellers for a total cost, including transfer fees, for less than the $299 Wyndham transfer fee charge (this is what I did for a December purchase, plus the sellers had already paid 5 months of the yearly MF by the time it was transferred to my name.  They essentially paid me a modest amount to assume ownership).


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 14, 2013)

CO skier said:


> If the price is much more than $100 plus closing and transfer, just rent this year and wait until this Oct - Dec, when you can likely pick it up for under $100 plus closing and transfer, when the cycle repeats.  (If you are patient, you might be able to pick it up from certain EBay sellers for a total cost, including transfer fees, for less than the $299 Wyndham transfer fee charge (this is what I did for a December purchase, plus the sellers had already paid 5 months of the yearly MF by the time it was transferred to my name.  They essentially paid me a modest amount to assume ownership).



From what I have been observing lately on re-sale price inflation:

1.  Round one:  Return of the transfer fees.

2.  Round two:  Return of the closing costs.

3.  Round three:  Advance payment of some of the current year maintance fees where the transfer may or may not be complete in time to use the points.

4.  Round Four:  On better listings, a slight increase in bid price.

Net Effect:  Prices up from about zero to varying prices trying to stay over $800 dollars for total cost to buyer for the better listings and less and less units for the better resorts.  I think the train left the station.  On to the next stop.


----------



## gonzoNva (Feb 14, 2013)

Been seeing several postings by a company called WinCorp. All have the following in the description:

​"Points are placed in your account prior to the Use Year Start Date to allow you to book your vacation as far as 13 months in advance of the desired arrival date".

The description also lists that it is a deeded property. Am I missing something or is the posting incorrect? I thought only CWA properties could book 13 months out. 

If it is a deeded property, some of these might actually be a pretty good deal with no closing/transfer costs.

Thanks!


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 14, 2013)

gonzoNva said:


> Been seeing several postings by a company called WinCorp. All have the following in the description:
> 
> ​"Points are placed in your account prior to the Use Year Start Date to allow you to book your vacation as far as 13 months in advance of the desired arrival date".
> 
> ...



These appear to be deeded properties.  13 month bookings are permitted with deeded units.  CWA and deeded properties have different ARP pools at this point.

I see their auctions as they relate to the resorts I follow and yes, they appear to be going going gone.  People may want to get them while they last.

Make sure you get the deed in your name and this is not a vacation club.

You cited one point, but I think you have to read the following two points together.  What is probably being refered to is the ability to borrow points.  Future year points show up for a one to two year period in advance.

* Your Use Year is the 12 months you have available to use all your points and is determined by the date of your anniversary date. This Particular timeshare comes with a January 1 anniversary date.   Meaning your points reset every January.

 * Points are placed in your account prior to the Use Year Start Date to allow you to book your vacation as far as 13 months in advance of the desired arrival date


----------



## ronparise (Feb 14, 2013)

CruiseGuy said:


> I think those with reasonable closing fees or transfer fees still get bids.  But when there are maintenance fees that apply to a period before the transfer will be complete, people are reluctant to bid on it and pay those additional fees.  This one wants $515 for maintenance from Jan - May.  By the time the transfer occurs it will probably be May or June...



No question that folks are, as you say, reluctant, to bid when they have to compensate the seller for maintenance fees paid. And why bid on one of these contracts when there are some where you dont start paying until the deal is done.

But these can still be good deals. Remember you probably  get all the current years points, so its not like you are paying for something you dont get. As long as you can use the points before they expire its still a fair deal.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 14, 2013)

ronparise said:


> No question that folks are, as you say, reluctant, to bid when they have to compensate the seller for maintenance fees paid. And why bid on one of these contracts when there are some where you dont start paying until the deal is done.
> 
> But these can still be good deals. Remember you probably  get all the current years points, so its not like you are paying for something you dont get. As long as you can use the points before they expire its still a fair deal.



Especially in resorts that are not showing up in any significant numbers anymore that are ones that you might be interested in.  Total cost of $2,000 and below is not bad if it something  that you would want.


----------



## CO skier (Feb 15, 2013)

Here is a discussion from last year at about this time that mirrors this thread:

http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?t=167277

It seems not much has changed in the intervening year.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 15, 2013)

CO skier said:


> Here is a discussion from last year at about this time that mirrors this thread:
> 
> http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?t=167277
> 
> It seems not much has changed in the intervening year.



Looks more like a continuation of the process.  The future tellers postings forsaw the increasing use of buyer paid closings and transfer fees.  They did not foresee the re-imbursement of current year to date fees to seller.  They did predict a rising of bid prices, which I think may be next years significant update.

From what I see for better Resorts, the fees have basically gone from $200 and under cost to buyer to $800 to $1,200 cost to the buyer or less and going up.

I think it would be a great idea to merge these two threads to creat a over time continuation of the discussion.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 15, 2013)

CO skier said:


> Here is a discussion from last year at about this time that mirrors this thread:
> 
> http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?t=167277
> 
> It seems not much has changed in the intervening year.



"The more thigs change, the more they stay the same"  _Jean-Baptiste Alphonse Karr_


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 15, 2013)

ronparise said:


> "The more thigs change, the more they stay the same"  _Jean-Baptiste Alphonse Karr_



Take a peek at posts 2, 4, 10, and 11.

Times, they are a changing.

If a PPC took 10 Myrtle Beach, Smoky Mountain, Bonnet Creek, ect. timeshares a year ago where a client paid 2013 maintance fees, gave them the remaining 2012 points and paid transfer fees and then the PPC sold them through their related closing company today, I wonder what the rate of return would be assuming they were able to rent the remaining 2012 points and the 2013 points?  Or, in the alternative, a non-PCC person did this and just used a deed factory for transfer for about $100 dollars charging the buyer closing costs at the going rate for their services?

I am sure there are some out their that have done this.  If they could post the answer, it might be helpful to others.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 15, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Take a peek at posts 2, 4, 10, and 11.
> 
> Times, they are a changing.
> 
> ...



PPCs generally charge their clients more than a years maintenance fees and a few dollars transfer fees...Its more like 3 years maintenance fees at a minimum

So the PCC has gotten their return before the thing ever gets to ebay...They can give it away or even pay someone to take it and still do just fine. Anything that comes in from an ebay buyer is gravy

A non pcc person doing the same thing is by definition a pcc, ie a rose by any other name smells just as sweet.. Either that person needs to specialize, ie only take on what they know they can sell or use themselves..(like me) or they have  to be prepared to create and use a viking ship for the stuff that doesnt sell...The ethics of most of us here prevent that


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 15, 2013)

ronparise said:


> PPCs generally charge their clients more than a years maintenance fees and a few dollars transfer fees...Its more like 3 years maintenance fees at a minimum
> 
> So the PCC has gotten their return before the thing ever gets to ebay...They can give it away or even pay someone to take it and still do just fine. Anything that comes in from an ebay buyer is gravy
> 
> A non pcc person doing the same thing is by definition a pcc, ie a rose by any other name smells just as sweet.. Either that person needs to specialize, ie only take on what they know they can sell or use themselves..(like me) or they have  to be prepared to create and use a viking ship for the stuff that doesnt sell...The ethics of most of us here prevent that



Either way, it appears to be potientially a profitable proposition.  Now I understand why the emphise in this forum by some on sellers giving it way, pay a year in advance maintance fees, closing costs, and a cash incentives.  Under this definition, PCCs competing against each other with TUG being possably cheaper for the seller?


----------



## pbarager (Feb 15, 2013)

There is a Grand Desert 154k on Ebay with 38 bids and already at $845.  That's a big change from a couple of months ago!


----------



## CO skier (Feb 15, 2013)

pbarager said:


> There is a Grand Desert 154k on Ebay with 38 bids and already at $845.  That's a big change from a couple of months ago!



That's the difficulty with looking at just the "Sold" price.  This particular auction has the closing costs and transfer fee paid by the seller.  Plus, the MF are paid monthly, so by the time this timeshare transfers, almost half the $770 annual MF for 2013 will have been paid, but the buyer (at least as the auction appears) gets the use of the 2013 points.  Total cost = $840 (Sold price) minus about $350 in MF credits = $490.

When all this is factored-in, it is no different than the timeshare that sells for $1.00, but the buyer pays the $400-500 closing costs plus the $299 transfer fee -- total cost about $700-800.

What appeared to be a higher price based on the Sold price ($840 vs. $1.00), was actually a lower overall price, and a bargain even compared to a few months ago.

(Edited to add:  The above refers to completed auction http://www.ebay.com/itm/154-000-Wyn...60970932573?pt=Timeshares&hash=item257a9d815d ; previous poster seems to reference this auction http://www.ebay.com/itm/154-000-Ann...21071578149?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4ac15b7c25, but the point is the same -- both auctions have prepaid closing costs, transfer fees and some MF paid -- leading to a relatively higher "Sold" price).

Similarly, on Dec. 6th a 308k Grand Desert (GD) contract sold for $1025.  This price included the closing costs and transfer fee.  Buyer's monthly MF begins with transfer.  Inferred in the ad is that the buyer gets the 2013 points (the buyer, hopefully, confirmed this).


6 days later another GD 308k contract sold for $12.00, but the buyer paid $349 closing + $299 transfer.  The monthly MF begins 5/19/2013, but the points aren't awarded until 7/1/2013.  All these "hidden costs" explain the relatively low "Sold" price.

The point of all this is that looking at only the "Sold" price is not an adequate indicator of the market, because there are too many moving parts to each auction.  It practically take a spreadsheet to compare one auction to another -- even at the same resort.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 15, 2013)

CO skier said:


> That's the difficulty with looking at just the "Sold" price.  This particular auction has the closing costs and transfer fee paid by the seller.  Plus, the MF are paid monthly, so by the time this timeshare transfers, almost half the $770 annual MF for 2013 will have been paid, but the buyer (at least as the auction appears) gets the use of the 2013 points.  Total cost = $840 (Sold price) minus about $350 in MF credits = $490.
> 
> When all this is factored-in, it is no different than the timeshare that sells for $1.00, but the buyer pays the $400-500 closing costs plus the $299 transfer fee -- total cost about $700-800.
> 
> ...



 The price for Wyndham points is so lowwe find ourselves analyzing the difference between an auction where the total price is 2 /10 cents  vs another where the price is 3/10 cent and wondering who got the best deal...The fact is both are screaming good deals. Im able to recover all my purchase costs and make a profit and usually take a vacation, in the first year, as long as I pay something under 5/10 cent per point out the door.(and I havent had to pay that much so far).

so the answer is...know what you are willing to spend before you bid and bid accordingly. Dont worry if you pay a few dollars more than the next guy and dont think you are smarter than him  when you pay less (you're not...you're just lucky). and dont count on this stuff going up in the future (Im not saying it wont...just dont count on it)

three years from now when you have paid 3 years of maintenance fees and taken 3 years of vacations. what you paid for this stuff will be meaningless.


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 16, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> According to some Wyndham employees, not sales staff, the HOAs hold some of them and rent them though Extra Holidays under and exclusive rental program.



Well, that would be a problem. The HOAs should not be in the ownership business.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 16, 2013)

ronparise said:


> The price for Wyndham points is so lowwe find ourselves analyzing the difference between an auction where the total price is 2 /10 cents  vs another where the price is 3/10 cent and wondering who got the best deal...The fact is both are screaming good deals. Im able to recover all my purchase costs and make a profit and usually take a vacation, in the first year, as long as I pay something under 5/10 cent per point out the door.(and I havent had to pay that much so far).
> 
> so the answer is...know what you are willing to spend before you bid and bid accordingly. Dont worry if you pay a few dollars more than the next guy and dont think you are smarter than him  when you pay less (you're not...you're just lucky). and dont count on this stuff going up in the future (Im not saying it wont...just dont count on it)
> 
> three years from now when you have paid 3 years of maintenance fees and taken 3 years of vacations. what you paid for this stuff will be meaningless.



And if you are acting as a PCC under the defination that was explained earlier, you might have pocketed a decent rate of return for the short turn flip.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 16, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> Well, that would be a problem. The HOAs should not be in th ownership business.



At least some may be.


----------

